# Pocket Survival & First Aid Kits



## JOECOOL (Oct 23, 2008)

For many years I owned and operated a Wilderness & Survival Course in Upstate NY. called (SAC) Survival Adventure Camp. I had developed 2 small personal pocket kits that come in handy in pinch.

*Soup Dish Survival Kit;*
Green plastic Soap dish container 
4x small plastic bags for packing items.
1x Large garbage bag for water storage, waterproofing, makeshitf poncho, water still or temporary tarp.
2 Ft. square of Tin Foil.
1x Tea Bag ( green tea ).
1x Chicken or beef bullion.
1x multi vitamin pack.
2x small nails.
3x needles ( small, med. and Large ).
4x small wire split rings.
1x signal whistle.
1x MAG firestarter.
4x water/wind proof matches + striker.
1x 2.5"x3" buisness card sized magnifying lens ( first aide and fire starting ).
30' 25 lbs test fishing line.
1x panfish jig.
5x #7 fishing hooks.
5x Tin splitshot.
4x saftey pins.
2x metal carbiners ( improved handles for wire saw, utility ).
2x metal split rings ( handles for wire saw ).
2x Ranger Bands ( holds container closed ).
3x cotton swabs ( first aide or tinder ).
1x dose of ibruprofren.
1x dose of extra strength tylonol.
1x antiseptic wipe.
1x disposable soap wipe.
3x strip band aides.
1x halls cough drop.
1x neosporin gel.
1x micro multi tool with 10 functions.
1x jig saw blade ( 18 teeth per inch ).
2x metal spools of 30'+ of spiderwire or trip wire.
1x wire saw.
1x small pocket knife/ bottle opener/ LED light.
1x P58 can opener.
1x signal mirror.
1x golf type pencil.
some water proof paper.
water purification ( tabs or iodine )

*Soap Dish First Aid Kit;*
White plastic Soap dish container. Marked with Red Cross (Optional)
1x multi vitamin pack.
1x 2.5"x3" buisness card sized magnifying lens.
1x small tweezers
4x saftey pins.
2x Ranger Bands or rubber bands (holds container closed).
6x cotton swabs.
6x dose of ibruprofren.
6x dose of extra strength tylonol.
4x antiseptic wipe.
4x disposable soap wipe.
6x strip band aides.
1x small roll of sterile goss.
1x small roll of goss tape.
4x 4x4 strerile goss squares.
1x halls cough drop.
1x neosporin gel.
1x small LED light.
1x small pocket knife.
1x golf type pencil.
some water proof paper.
water purification ( tabs or iodine )

For larger group kits, surplus military m16 pouches with the separators removed and the contents placed in a plastic ziplock bag will allow you to carry more items and have to abuility to clip to a rucksack or daypack. Always remember to bring a bottle of water with a reusable cap in your rucksack or daypack just in case.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Good list! -*

This is a great list and will be a real help for people wanting to assemble their own personal survival kit. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

How does a magniying lens work for first aid? Maybe caughteraizing (sp) a wound?


----------



## raMONA (Nov 25, 2008)

Or cooking a potatoe! Check out the thread about it.


----------



## raMONA (Nov 25, 2008)

And water proof paper? Whattt?


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Good compact kits. I'd add a Quikclot pad if you want to stop the big bleeding in a hurry. While I have yet to use mine, I'm starting to hear some very good stories on how effective they are, even on arterial bleeding.

How about some brand specificity or some links to some of the product that are rather generic? I can think of a lot of mini-tools that would take up half your kit. Also, what kind of Mag fire starters do you like?


----------

